# Blogging comes to HalloweenForum.com



## NecroBones (Oct 1, 2005)

Very cool! 

Personally, I'm not much of a blogger. My Halloween related updates go on my website here: http://halloween.necrobones.com/

Happy haunting!


----------



## SisterSinister (Jun 11, 2007)

No time (maybe no talent) to maintain a website, so blogging here will be helpful, even if I'm doing more reading (learning) than writing. Thanks for the new feature.


----------



## beautycastvixen (Sep 27, 2007)

I am new to the site...love your website!! Would you like to exchange links?


----------

